# Spearfishing Sites in Florida



## Chum Chick (May 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have been lurking and learning for a while, great board. I own a website Florida Go Fishing and am busy putting together GPS Coordinate Reef Charts for fishing and diving around Florida. 

I need your help! Would it be helpful to indicate on the charts sites where you CAN spearfish? 

I am working on the Keys charts right now, hand in hand with a rep from FKNMS and he pointed out yesterday sites where spearfishing is allowed. In the Upper Keys, there are not many sites. He suggested I indicate these sites on the charts. This is a lot of work and I wonder would it be helpful to hunters to have the sites marked as Ok to Hunt on the charts? This will be done by determining all Federal waters sites and sites outside of regulated areas.

Any comments would be helpful. Here are the GPS Coordinate Charts already completed. http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/gps-coordinates-florida-fishing-boating-diving.html


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

There are tons of sites allowed in the Upper Keys. Anything inside the John Pennekamp park or surrounding preserve is off-limits, and between one step off the mainland and Marathon, you must be 3 nautical miles from shore to spear fish. Once you hit the boundary, it's on.

That being said, are you trying to zone in on ALL spots, or do you have some qualifying criteria for spearfishing sites? Like, shore dives, close dives, target species, etc...

PS - interesting to note that you have "lobsters" listed in Monster Hole off Sebastian Inlet... Yet spearfishing within 100 yards of a pier or jetty is against the law. Might be a little irresponsible - just sayin...

Here are the rules in Florida, per the FWC website:



> You may NOT spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging) as described below:
> 
> •Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possession of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited.
> •Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.
> ...


----------

